# Ce disque ne peut pas être partitionné car il est impossible



## Max. D (22 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour

Je créé ce post car je suis face à un problème. Je souhaite faire une partition xp sur mon mac, via BootCamp. 
Mais celui ci me dit, lorsque je commence a créer la partition "Ce disque ne peut pas être partitionné car il est impossible de déplacer certains de ses fichiers. Effectuez une copie de sauvegarde du disque. Lutilitaire de disque vous permet ensuite de le formater en tant que seul volume Mac OS étendu (journalisé). Restaurez vos données sur le disque et tentez dutiliser Assistant Boot Camp à nouveau."

J'ai essayé de réparer les permissions du disques, mais toujours ce meme message.
Je ne vois pas pourquoi un tel problème se pose : j'ai un DD interne de 320 go. Je souhaite faire une partition de 32 go pour windows et j'ai 160go de disponible. Ce n'est donc pas un probleme de place.

Quelqu'un a une solution ?


----------



## Flibust007 (22 Décembre 2009)

C'est pourtant clair.
Le message est à prendre à la lettre et il n'y a pas d'autre issue que ce qui est proposé.
Et ce n'est certainement pas une réparation de disque ou des autorisations qui résoudra ce problème issu de l'organisation que le système a fait des fichiers sur ton disque.


----------



## Romuald (22 Décembre 2009)

L'explication la plus probable (160go de libre et impossible de créer une partition de 32go) : tu as des fichiers 'inamovibles' un peu partout sur ton disque, du coup tu n'as pas 32 go CONTIGUS de libre, ce qui est indispensable pour une partition. 
Donc oui, il faut reformatter ton disque.


----------



## divoli (23 Décembre 2009)

Je confirme ce que dit Romuald. C'est d'ailleurs un problème connu et cette question revient d'une manière récurrente sur les forums.
C'est effectivement un problème de fragmentation, et il va falloir reformater le DD du Mac (ce qui va le défragmenter, et bien évidemment en effaçant tout son contenu).

Si tu ne veux pas avoir à tout réinstaller manuellement, il faudrait préalablement faire un clone bootable (en vérifiant ensuite qu'il est bootable) ou une sauvegarde Time Machine, sur un disque dur externe. Puis tu formates le disque dur de ton Mac. Puis tu réinstalles à partir de clone ou de la sauvegarde Time Machine. Ensuite, tu relances l'Assistant Boot Camp et normalement ça devrait être bon.

N.B.: Si tu fais une sauvegarde Time Machine, vérifie que tu n'as pas égaré le DVD d'installation de Mac OS X.


----------



## Romuald (23 Décembre 2009)

S'il fait un clone bootable, booter sur le clone et le cloner sur le disque d'origine devrait également defragmenter celui-ci. Ce qui évite une reinstallation du système.
Par contre une reinstall permet de repartir sur quelque chose de très propre.


----------



## divoli (23 Décembre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> S'il fait un clone bootable, booter sur le clone et le cloner sur le disque d'origine devrait également defragmenter celui-ci. Ce qui évite une reinstallation du système.


Oui, tu dois avoir raison, je suppose. Mais cela revient quasiment au même.


Romuald a dit:


> Par contre une reinstall permet de repartir sur quelque chose de très propre.


Certes, mais il ne veut pas forcément faire cela. Et cela peut être long et finalement inutile, d'autant que l'environnement logiciel est récent. Je dirais que l'on préconise plutôt une clean install lors de l'installation d'une nouvelle version majeure de l'OS, ou quand il y a un problème majeur que l'on arrive pas à régler (donc en dernier recours)...


----------



## Max. D (26 Décembre 2009)

Après ces nombreuses réponses, je vais avoir besoin d'un peu d'aide. J'ai donc compris qu'il fallait que je formate mon DD interne. 
Je souhaite donc savoir quelle est la "meilleure" méthode pour cela : j'ai les cd de réinstallation, j'ai un dd externe sur lequel je pourrais faire une copie via time machine. Mais j'ai aussi vu que l'on pouvait faire un clone bootable. En quoi cela consiste ? Laquelle des deux méthodes est la plus efficaces et la plus rapide, les avantages et les inconvénients ?
Désolé de me questions, mais je suis novice sur mac.
Et j'aimerais conserver mes logiciels que j'ai déjà installés, avec toutes les licences et compagnies. C'est possible ?

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## Romuald (26 Décembre 2009)

De mon point de vue, le clone bootable est la meilleure solution : tu es sur de ne rien perdre si tu ne fais pas d'erreur.

D'abord récuperer sur le ouèbe, si tu ne l'as pas déjà, superduper. Gratuit pour l'usage que tu vas en faire, mais rien ne t'empêche de l'acheter pour l'avoir 'full fonction'. 

Après tu choisis de copier de ton disque dur vers le disque de backup, et 'backup all files'. Attention, le clone bien sur doit se faire sur un disque ou une partition au moins de la taille de ton disque dur interne.
Une fois ton disque cloné, tu rebootes sur le disque externe. Méthode la plus simple : tu changes le disque de démarrage dans les préférences système et tu rebootes.

La tu reclones dans l'autre sens, de backup vers disque dur (*ne te trompes pas !*), puis tu rebootes sur le disque interne en rechangeant via les préférences système.

Et si tout va bien, ton disque est défragmenté et tu peux créer ta partition.


----------



## Max. D (26 Décembre 2009)

Ok ca a l'air assez facile c'est cool. Mais j'ai un DD externe de un terra. Est ce que quand je ferais la dernière étape il va me copier l'ensemble de mes données sur le DD interne, ou uniquement le répertoire de la copie du DD interne ? Et est ce que je dois partitionner ce DD externe afin de laisser la place juste necessaire a la "sauvegarde" ?
Et mon DD externe est en NTFS, ca ne pose pas de problème ?


----------



## Romuald (26 Décembre 2009)

NTFS, c'est du windows, ça ne va pas le faire. Si ton dd externe est vide, le plus simple est de le partitionner en HFS+, avec une partition de la taille de ton DD interne: je n'ai pas la réponse à la question 'va-t-il copier un terra ou pas' . C'est ce que j'ai fait chez moi (interne de 230Go, externe de 500go : 230go pour le backup et 270 go pour les vidéos). 

Et *attention* : tu n'auras pas un répertoire contenant la copie de ton DD interne, tu auras une COPIE de ton DD interne. *Un clonage commence par effacer tout ce qu'il y a sur le disque cible !*. Donc ne clone pas si tu as des données sur ton dd externe que tu veux conserver et que tu ne peux pas te créer une partition HFS+ sans rien casser. Je ne sais pas si c'est possible sous Léo, mais ça ne l'est pas sous Tiger, qui est mon OS.


----------



## Max. D (26 Décembre 2009)

ahh ouais donc je suis face a un problème alors. Car j'ai mon DD externe de 1 To est presque plein, enfin il me reste dans les 300 go. Donc je peux pas faire comme ca. Sinon j'ai un autre DD, de 250 go. Mon DD interne fait 320, mais j'ai moins de 250 go de données. Ca pourrait le faire ou il faut absolument au moins la capacité du DD interne ?


----------



## Romuald (26 Décembre 2009)

Ca devrait le faire. De toutes façons tu ne perds rien à essayer si ton 250 est vide. Au pire le clonage s'arrêtera en erreur, au mieux ça passe, et si Superduper est bien fait, il te dira s'il peut le faire ou pas avant de commencer.

Et si ça passe, le clonage en retour passera forcément.


----------



## Max. D (26 Décembre 2009)

Ok. Par contre il est aussi en NTFS. Y'a moyen de le formater a partir du mac? Et grace a quel logiciel ?
Et le format HFS+, ca correspond a quoi ? Car j'ai regardé dans l'utilitaire de disque et les différents formats qui sont proposés pour "effacer" le disque et c'est FAT, et des "Mac OS étendue". Je dois utiliser un de ceux la ?


----------



## Romuald (26 Décembre 2009)

HFS+ = Mac OS étendu. Tu choisis MAC OS étendu non journalisé si tu as le choix.

Si ton DD est reconnu par le mac, aucun souci pour le reformatter par l'utilitaire de disque.


----------



## Max. D (26 Décembre 2009)

J'ai Mac OS étendue journalisé ou sensible a la casse, journalisé ou sensible a la casse ou étendue tout court. Je choisis lequel ?


----------



## Romuald (26 Décembre 2009)

étendu tout court


----------



## Max. D (26 Décembre 2009)

Et juste pour la phase de retour du DD externe au interne, c'est "restore all files" ou je fais la meme manip juste en inversant les 2 DD ?


----------



## Romuald (26 Décembre 2009)

Comme dis plus haut : 
_La tu reclones dans l'autre sens, de backup vers disque dur (ne te trompes pas !), puis tu rebootes sur le disque interne en rechangeant via les préférences système._

donc 'backup all files' du dd externe vers le dd interne


----------



## Max. D (26 Décembre 2009)

Ok OK merci beaucoup c'est sympa de répondre à toute mes questions. 
Bon je me lance dans la copie

Et encore merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h15 ----------

J'ai un petit soucis. J'ai copier le DD interne sur l'externe avec le logiciel, pas de problème. Mais la, quand je veux reboot sur le dd externe, il apparait pas dans les différents choix des préférences système. Le dd est branché en usb, c'est a cause de ca ?


----------



## Romuald (26 Décembre 2009)

Si superduper est encore ouvert, regarde dans la fenètre de compte-rendu si la ligne 'make xxxx (le nom de ton DD externe) bootable' est coché en vert (de mémoire). 

Normalement, avec Léopard, je crois qu'on peut booter sur un disque USB. Mais j'avoue ne jamais m'être posé la question, pour mes DD externes je suis en FW donc je n'ai jamais eu le problème, même avec mon vieux G3/500 sous Panther. Faudrait l'avis d'un spécialiste.


----------



## Max. D (26 Décembre 2009)

Dans superduper il me disait que tout était ok, que tout était valide...
Je suppose qu'il ne faut pas faire "mode disque cible", ca n'a rien a voir. Le DD devrait apparaitre dans la liste des choix possibles. Mais il n'est pas là

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h23 ----------

Je relance la discussion car je suis face à un soucis, comme vous pourrez le lire dans les messages précédents de la discussion. Quelqu'un saurait me dire pourquoi je ne peux pas, ou tout du moins n'arrive pas à rebooter sur mon DD externe en USB 2 où j'ai fait une copie du système avec SuperDuper pour le réinstaller sur mon DD interne ?


----------



## Romuald (26 Décembre 2009)

Mode disque cible, c'est pour considerer le disque 'cible' comme un disque externe, la plupart du temps pour récuperer des données d'un DD interne d'un Mac sur un autre, quand tu en changes par exemple. Oublie.

Non, si superduper t'as indiqué le DD externe comme bootable, il doit l'être. Essaie de l'éjecter, le déconnecter puis le reconnecter pour être sur que ton mac le voit tel qu'il est et non tel qu'il a pu le voir avant clonage. Il y a peut-être des trucs en cache qui font qu'il n'apparait pas bootable même s'il l'est.

Mais c'est ma dernière cartouche !


----------



## Max. D (26 Décembre 2009)

Hélas ca ne marche pas ...


----------



## ckyja (27 Décembre 2009)

Avez vous essayé de redémarrer votre Mac en appuyant sur la touche option pour voir si votre
disque externe apparait. 

De plus je crois me souvenir qu'au moment de partitionner il faut choisir l'option "GUID"


----------



## Max. D (27 Décembre 2009)

Comment fait on cela ?


----------



## Romuald (27 Décembre 2009)

http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1600


----------



## ckyja (27 Décembre 2009)

Dans utilitaire de disque, après avoir choisi votre disque externe dans la colonne de gauche,
clic sur l'onglet "option" (en bas de la partition), choisir "tableau de partition GUID".
Je vous invite à aller sur le site : http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/accueil.html vous y trouverez des tutoriels sur Boot Camp et Super Duper très bien fait.


----------



## Max. D (27 Décembre 2009)

Hallelujah ca fonctionne !!
J'ai été dans utilitaire de disque et j'ai créé une partition en cochant l'option GUID. J'ai recommencer la copie avec SuperDuper et tout a fonctionné, donc nickel 

J'aimerais savoir s'il existait des solutions afin d'optimiser windows car j'ai l'impression qu'il rame un peu. Faut il ajouter d'autres drivers ?

Et aussi j'ai vu que la machine redémarre automatiquement sur windows. On peut pas modifier un truc pour que ca soit automatiquement sur snow leopard au lieu de devoir appuyer sur "alt" à chaque fois ?


----------



## ckyja (27 Décembre 2009)

Formidable, ça fait plaisir hein?
C'est votre ordinateur qui redémarre sous windows ? Si c'est le cas il faut aller dans " préférences système/démarrage
Pour optimiser pensez à introduire le cd snow leopard depuis windows pour installer les drivers.


----------



## Max. D (27 Décembre 2009)

Oui j'ai vu qu'il fallait mettre le cd pour installer tous les drivers. 
Merci à tous de votre aide


----------

